# fire belly toads drowning on another?



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

This may sound a bit on the dumb side but can frogs drown one another? I believe I have 2 males as all they do all night is scream at each other? My concern is that they get a little rough with each other in the water, just now I caught one on top of the other with its head under water, just concerned, someone reassure me


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They do this all the time- FBTs are the randiest frogs I have ever kept!:lol2:
Don't worry, about it, they don't really do each other any harm, despite appearences- I have never once, in many years, heard of one actually getting drowned.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahh right, that's 1000000times better than killing each other for area of the cage


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*agree what ron said*

what ron said is right they 
constant call its not them screaming matey its them calling this can be from a woop woop to a trill trill noise. if you have space and would llike to breed might be worth finding a few girlie ones to pop in there with them . I have now kept them for 3 yrs and not once had a drowning they males are just kinda saying oi iam bigger than you 
,,,,,, scot


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Woop woop (sounds like barking) is the males calling. The trill is their release call, as in the one on the bottom telling the one on the top to flipping well get off. lol

The calling is pretty much constant, and a part of their charm as it's not at all loud usually. Not when you keep frogs like White's tree frogs and oophaga pumilio anyway. lol

Ade


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahh thanks, what do you guys think about providing these guys with climbing stuff like vines? because I've moved mine into a 40cube (I think its 40, its not exo-terra and I've already broke the door twice lol) and removed a plant that hung from the top as I've seen both of them at the top of the terranium, for quite a dumb looking frog they're quite the climbers, and they won't hesitate to make a jump for the door when I open it lol. Just want your opinions on prividing climbing stuff for these guys, thanks


----------

